# Sound Quality Old School Amps



## sjh500 (Dec 19, 2012)

Can you guys give me some insight into the old Zed built Planet Audio amps? I am putting together a system for my older Mercedes and want a warm system with good clarity and really tight bass. I have been told to look for old Nakamichi stuff, Butler and US Amps tube stuff, Xtant etc... I don't know anything about the Planet Audio stuff, so if I could get some insight into these it would be much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

The Planet Audio HVT series have a tube preamp section has a pair of tubes and in my opinion are some of the best bang for the buck.
I have 3-HVT 752(2x50w),1-HVT 754(4x75w) and 1-HVT 7100(2x100w) for sale


----------

